# General > Recommendations >  Dunnets garage

## hotrod4

Not so much a recommendation as a word of warning.
They said I needed a new track rod end which i paid for and they installed.Only 4 months later one of my tyres is bald and i mean completely bald,spoke to a mechanic who told me that the track rod end hadnt been adjusted correctly and will constantly make tyres bald as its incorrect. This is form a garage who claim to give good service, I for one certainly wont be back especially since they charged me £28 just to "look" at my car the last time!!!!Not a happy bunny! ::

----------


## poppett

Exactly the same thing happened to me about four years ago when car was in for an MoT.   Said I wouldn`t use them again, but had problems with steering rack and was told only Ford could fix it.   Dunnetts said problem required a new rack and quoted £500 which is probably more than the car was worth.   Got a reconditioned one from Nottingham Ford Dismantlers shipped up to Inverness and had it fitted there for about £100, and my old one away south to be reconditioned for someone else.   In the meantime between the Thurso diagnosis and the Inverness fix-it I used a bottle of leak seal from Autoparts and it kept me going leak free for five months.

----------


## upolian

this is why when  i get my car going ill be doing all the work myself,garages take the real micky up here

----------


## eric pollard

not all of them do they shouldnt be tarred with the same brush !!!!!!!!!

----------


## dscotland

I went to Dunnets once and they refused to honour a ford guarantee,

needless to say i didn`t go back and they actually lost a car sale as well as my friend was about to buy a car from them,

so for the sake of 20 mins work to honour a guarantee, they lost a £10k sale and 5 years of petrol sales from me as well

----------


## diddi

well I have to disagree, all 4 of my cars where bought from Dunnets and I always go there for the services etc, and have found them to be great Ally in the Thurso garage is always obliging and helpful.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

I think Dunnets is a sham personally overpriced and customer care is non existant....1/10 to them.

----------


## BINBOB

I  have never,personally ,had any issues with them.very good friendly service,all round. :Wink:

----------


## Mik.M.

> well I have to disagree, all 4 of my cars where bought from Dunnets and I always go there for the services etc, and have found them to be great Ally in the Thurso garage is always obliging and helpful.


 :: 
 You must be related to him then!

----------


## dscotland

Im sure they have some happy customers, but personally i found the garage in Wick offered me the worst dealer experience i have ever had , all it was was a loose exhaust needed a wee tighten , i`d had it  fitted at another ford dealer when i`d been out of the county on holiday and it blew on me 
there is no excuse 
for a ford garage to not honour a ford guarantee especially when it was in for over £500 worth of work and 

i had been a customer for of his for a few years ,

so i went elsewhere for my cars and car repairs and now i give all my petrol custom to tesco

----------


## Mik.M.

I`ve recently tried to get my doors repaired under warranty (6yr anti corrosion) Guess what,because I have not got a fully stamped bodywork section in the service book they won`t do it saying it`s Frauds policy.One of the "missing " stamps was theirs.I asked how can I be responsible for previous dealers missing out stamps and I got the standard "it`s fords policy" reply. I don`t like Dunnets.

----------


## BINBOB

> I`ve recently tried to get my doors repaired under warranty (6yr anti corrosion) Guess what,because I have not got a fully stamped bodywork section in the service book they won`t do it saying it`s Frauds policy.One of the "missing " stamps was theirs.I asked how can I be responsible for previous dealers missing out stamps and I got the standard "it`s fords policy" reply. I don`t like Dunnets.


 
I think u perhaps should have checked the stamps...but even after that the garage MUST have a record of ur service history.Iwould fight back on that one.good luck :Wink:

----------


## linedancer1

i had a focus that had rust on the doors went to thurso and found ali the wosrt person to deal with ever i rang ford who said that they would help but in the end ali won because i changed cars not for a ford

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Dunnets are better than Richards in my opinion, I found Richards absolutely hopeless so I stopped dealing with them

----------


## northener

There's plenty of negative comments scattered about the .Org regarding Dunnets and their refusal to do warranty work. I've made my feelings very clear on this elsewhere.

But, to recap, if you've bought your car from them, they will honour the warranty. 
However, if you dare to suggest that they carry out warranty work on a Ford vehicle that was purchased elsewhere then be prepared to hear some pathetic reasons for non-compliance and general weaseling out of doing it.

It's rather telling when the first question they ask you is: "Where did you buy the vehicle from?" when you mention warranties.

They've probably lost more custom to Macrae and Dicks' than you could shake a track rod end at.......they certainly lost mine.

----------


## madmax

I have had a few jobs done by Dunnets, cant really complain as workmanship was excellent. Kev in the paint shop is a first class painter and Dave ( English lad) has always been very helpful and his workmanship is excellent.

----------


## northener

> I have had a few jobs done by Dunnets, cant really complain as workmanship was excellent. Kev in the paint shop is a first class painter and Dave ( English lad) has always been very helpful and his workmanship is excellent.


Just to clarify, i have no problem with the guys who actually carry out the work...my axe grinding is aimed at the 'policy makers'...I could call them something else - but I'm far too polite..... :Wink:

----------


## Mik.M.

> Just to clarify, i have no problem with the guys who actually carry out the work...my axe grinding is aimed at the 'policy makers'...I could call them something else - but I'm far too polite.....


 Plus you`d get an infraction or a ban. ::

----------


## edayhouse

Putting our car in for repairs to Dunnets we have never had a problem but thats cause Ally always deals with it.

On another note we tried to buy a brand new car from the salesman and he was downright rude and cheeky and pretty much spoke down to us.  He said he would get back to us with prices, no prices 2 days later so i called and he said you will get them when i get them..........2 weeks later still nothing - in the meantime we went to Macrae and Dick and dealt with Rab and bought a lovely new car.

I for one will not be using Dunnets garage again and i am going to write a letter of complaint about the service we received.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Putting our car in for repairs to Dunnets we have never had a problem but thats cause Ally always deals with it.
> 
> On another note we tried to buy a brand new car from the salesman and he was downright rude and cheeky and pretty much spoke down to us. He said he would get back to us with prices, no prices 2 days later so i called and he said you will get them when i get them..........2 weeks later still nothing - in the meantime we went to Macrae and Dick and dealt with Rab and bought a lovely new car.
> 
> I for one will not be using Dunnets garage again and i am going to write a letter of complaint about the service we received.


It seems good honest service is hard to come by these days.

I do hope the lovely new car that you bought from Macrae and Dick doesn't need repairing at some stage in it's life, as the service I got from them was nothing short of shocking. ::

----------


## eriba47

I would advise against buying a new Ford van from Dunnets as should any warranty work be required they are not able to do it.  I had to take my transit to Inverness to
get a warranty repair done.

----------


## upolian

> I would advise against buying a new Ford van from Dunnets as should any warranty work be required they are not able to do it.  I had to take my transit to Inverness to
> get a warranty repair done.


Why can they not carry it out in wick or thurso?

----------


## eriba47

They refused to do it saying that they only do warranty work on cars.  It does seem strange to me, not to mention very inconvenient.

----------


## upolian

> They refused to do it saying that they only do warranty work on cars.  It does seem strange to me, not to mention very inconvenient.



Have a word with ford customer care
http://www.ford.co.uk/Footer/ContactUs

----------


## edin123

Dunnets "repaired" my car after someone crashed into me a while ago. The paint didn't match and has worn off so now you can see primer. After someone slid on ice and crashed into me again in a similar incident last month, my insurer's told me the standard of the older repair was so poor that their approved garage wouldn't touch it, it wasn't worth their reputation. So now the car might be written off. Use them at your peril.

----------


## upolian

Could you pm me more details on the paint 'wearing'

----------

